# Check out our rigs.



## JATownes (Jun 12, 2011)

My brother and I were chilling for the weekend, added a Noctua NH-D14 to his rig with 10, yes count em, 10 Xigmatek 1800rpm fans.  Here are our rigs today before a long gaming session.

What do you guys think?

Rig 1:

Asus Crosshair III NB-2600/HT-2600
Phenom II 965 @ 3.9Ghz 1.46v
Corsair Vengence DDR3 2x2Gb 1600Mhz
ATi 5770 Crossfire
Corsair TX850 PSU
InWin Dragon Rider Chassis
10 x Xigmatek 1800rpm Case Fans
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler






















Rig 2:

Asus M4A79 Deluxe NB-2600/HT-2600
Phenom II 965 @ 3.9Ghz 1.46v
Patriot Extreme DDR2 1066Mhz
MSI TwinFrozr 6870 Crossfire
Corsair TX850W PSU
2x60GB Patriot Infreno SSD RAID-0
CM690II Advanced
7xXigmatek 1800rpm Case Fans
Scythe Mugen II w/Gentle Typhoon 1800rpm push/pull





















And here we are ready for a game session:
















Just thought I would share some of the fun.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2011)

grow em big in texas, eh?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice amouint of airflow, how did it affect your temps?

I have 8 fans in mine if you count the fan on the V8, i think i could fit 10 in if i swapped out the big ass 200mm's. The only problem i have with that much airflow is all the damn dust


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> The only problem i have with that much airflow is all the damn dust


thats why we need dust filter 
yeah it draws alot of air and alot of dust so thats why i need to clean it up once a month


----------



## JATownes (Jun 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Nice amouint of airflow, how did it affect your temps?
> 
> I have 8 fans in mine if you count the fan on the V8, i think i could fit 10 in if i swapped out the big ass 200mm's. The only problem i have with that much airflow is all the damn dust



He went from a Corsair H-50, and temps dropped about 3-4 degrees.  It idles at about 34*C and full load rarely go higher than 55*C.  It was a nice upgrade.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Nice amouint of airflow, how did it affect your temps?
> 
> I have 8 fans in mine if you count the fan on the V8, i think i could fit 10 in if i swapped out the big ass 200mm's. The only problem i have with that much airflow is all the damn dust



If dust is a problem, make sure you have more fans (or more specifically, more CFM) for intake compared to exhaust. Then put filters on your intake fans. Some sacrifice on temps, but the dust issue would be addressed.

@JATownes: Add another fan to the NH-D14?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


> He went from a Corsair H-50, and temps dropped about 3-4 degrees.  It idles at about 34*C and full load rarely go higher than 55*C.  It was a nice upgrade.



Nice that's a good little boost in cooling 



entropy13 said:


> If dust is a problem, make sure you have more fans (or more specifically, more CFM) for intake compared to exhaust. Then put filters on your intake fans. Some sacrifice on temps, but the dust issue would be addressed.



I do have a lot more CFM on intake, i have 2x 120mm hi-CFM side intake + 1x 200mm front intake (with filter) then i have 2x low CFM exhaust + 1x 200mm top exhaust. I can;t get dust filters here  i was thinking about ordering some from the states, but the shipping is pretty expensive. I have tried tights (the wifes) as filters, but they just get clogged up and blown off by the high CFM fans.
There is some metal mesh on one of the windows at the place i work, i am thinkiing about grabbing a pair of scissors and then cutting me off a nice square portion


----------



## roy cline (Jun 12, 2011)

We installed 10 fans total: 
Intake: Front 2, 3 on Side door, Behind CPU
Exhaust: Top 2, Rear, 1 on Side Door

We wanted to add another to the Noctua, but the RAM sinks are to tall.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I do have a lot more CFM on intake, i have 2x 120mm hi-CFM side intake + 1x 200mm front intake (with filter) then i have 2x low CFM exhaust + 1x 200mm top exhaust. I can;t get dust filters here  i was thinking about ordering some from the states, but the shipping is pretty expensive. I have tried tights (the wifes) as filters, but they just get clogged up and blown off by the high CFM fans.
> There is some metal mesh on one of the windows at the place i work, i am thinkiing about grabbing a pair of scissors and then cutting me off a nice square portion



Try what I did. I've just replaced my filters last week with a "new batch." The old ones lasted more than 2 months before turning dark grey. I'm sure you've read about it in my post in the Ghetto mods.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Try what I did. I've just replaced my filters last week with a "new batch." The old ones lasted more than 2 months before turning dark grey. I'm sure you've read about it in my post in the Ghetto mods.



can you link yer post? i think i saw something but don;t remember what page it was on in that mega thread.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> can you link yer post? i think i saw something but don;t remember what page it was on in that mega thread.



Find it on page 31.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Find it on page 31.



Ha ha, i do remember that post. Yea, i can't get hold of that either and i don't feel like bastardising my current air-con all for my PC


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking pretty good man. Where in Texas are yall from? From Houston myself. Too bad you're not from the east end; we have some big lan party style events coming up here in the H-Town this summer.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 12, 2011)

You're using foam on the door to dampen vibrations?  (Oh I see it's stock.  Word. )

Do the cold-cathodes add horsepower? 

Also, very impressive wire management on both rigs.


----------



## roy cline (Jun 12, 2011)

Cold cathodes are like chrome on a bumper..it always makes your stuff faster 

 Seminole Tx is where i live and my brother in-law Jason (JATownes) is in Midland Tx.

 I've been thinking about hitting a lan in Dallas next month .. 
http://www.meetup.com/LAN-Party/events/21701821/?a=me1o_grp&rv=me1o
Houston is'nt that far away I could always use a vacation. If you want to give me some details i would appreciate it. 

Thanks for the compliments..much respect to TPU and its band of misfits for keeping the computer world on its toes. My hats off to ya!


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 12, 2011)

roy cline said:


> cold cathodes are like chrome on a bumper..it always makes your stuff faster
> 
> seminole tx is where i live and my brother in-law jason (jatownes) is in midland tx.
> 
> ...



That's a decent drive out to Dallas. Maybe I can take a little time off and head out to that one, it sounds fun. I've been thinking about hosting a LAN/BBQ party this summer at a local community center here. I will definitely PM you this evening and send you some info.

Take it easy!


----------



## roy cline (Jun 12, 2011)

sweet..i'll get with jay and try to plan something. ill look for a pm..thanks again!


----------

